# Printing From the Fire Tablets?



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been wondering if we can print from the Fire Tablets like I can from my iPad? Has anything been mentioned on this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. . .with the appropriate app. Here's one: 

It's called Printer Share and it does cost $12.95 but if you need to print it's worth it. If your printer is on the network you can select it and print to it. Now it might not have all the bells and whistles, but will print basic documents.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . .with the appropriate app. Here's one:
> 
> It's called Printer Share and it does cost $12.95 but if you need to print it's worth it. If your printer is on the network you can select it and print to it. Now it might not have all the bells and whistles, but will print basic documents.


I just was looking at that. It's pricey but much better rated than others that cost less. I would be sure to read the negative reviews which talk about what it wouldn't print to see if those are things you would want to print. Bearing in mind that the person leaving the bad review might have been experiencing operator error...

Note that you couldn't print from the original iPad as released without a similar app. Eventually, I was able to buy an HP Printer that had ePrint capability to print from my iPad. Don't know what the current status of printing from iPads is...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll also note that I got it for free a while back. . .one of the very early FAotDs.  When I first got it did NOT work with the Fire but there's been an update since.  It has printed the things I've tried to print. . . nothing hugely exciting, just to test.  But it worked.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Great, thanks! I will check out that App. I had to update my old printer this year, & I was able to print with my iPad 2. I never had to buy an App. I was lucky. Maybe that will happen with the Fire, since the App is pricey.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby,

did you buy an HP printer with ePrint? That's what I have, and I just discovered there's a free Android app for ePrint that's available for the Fire:



I just tried it; it will print some things right out of the box. You have to authorize the device using your email address, still Free, that will supposedly let you print more things.

You go through the ePrint app to print things stored on your device. It won't print everything...supposedly you can print Microsoft Office docs stored on the device. I'm still playing with it...

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This is great! And FREE! Thanks! I hope this works. I don't know what my HP is, but I can print wirelessly from my iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> This is great! And FREE! Thanks! I hope this works. I don't know what my HP is, but I can print wirelessly from my iPad.


It's probably one of the ePrint printers. Now, what you'll be able to print using the app, I'm not sure yet...

Betsy


----------

